# Show off your bow



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

Well, someone posted and wanted to see some bows. Doesn't matter what you have show us your setup. 

May it be a hunting rig to a spot killer let see them, even the traditional guys show us your pride with your bow. 

This is my bow my 06 Trykon XL my very first bow and very proud of it only have had it since September using it only for spots. 

26" DL 
50 # DW


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Here is my SB XT


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

*here*

my 3D


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

*2*

spot


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

*hunting*

last one


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Here's my 3D bow, which has been pulling spot duty lately, but it is going back to 3D duty as soon as my platinum ProTec gets here Monday or Tuesday. I'll post a pic of that one when I get it set up.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's a pic of one of my self bows and some handmade arrows


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*show more*

Tpoof, 

Got to show me some more. That looks really nice. 



tpoof said:


> Here's a pic of one of my self bows and some handmade arrows


----------



## CssBowShooter (Feb 20, 2006)

35" Css Encore .....AEP stabs & counters.....Viper scope.....Tox Hi-helix sight....Polished STS pullin 54 #


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Really nice bows*

Let's see more


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

I just love this archery stuff! years of collecting
Only problem is I have target panic so bad with my traditional bows they dont see to much duty anymore!!:sad: Its mostly the Hoyt with a BT release now just so I can still shoot! I said once before...
I thought it was over:sad: but its not :wink:


----------



## t_lowe_308 (Dec 20, 2005)

my hunting bow (broke 17 year old, not enough money for anything else lol)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2006)

Heres my new set up. 30", 68# = 316 fps!!


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*keep them coming*

keep them coming. I know there are more bows out there than this.


----------



## ultraelite37 (Nov 14, 2006)

I'd like to see some more hoyts, and martin Elites.


----------



## Erik (Sep 17, 2005)

Heres my Target Bow. Bowtech Constitution Red chrome:darkbeer:


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*More bows*

How about all the traditional guys. 

I know there are Merlins, PSE, Ryter, Martin, Alpine, Evo, Ross, High Country, Elites, Barnsdales, and etc..... show your bows

More please.

By the way great looking bows guys


----------



## WesTDC (Feb 9, 2006)

Heres mine.


----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

Here are a few pictures of my Monsterized Oneida Stealth. My wifes Monster MR 95 that cbr_1guy just powdercoated for us and the longbow that my Dad and I built. Hope you like!!


----------



## willijf1 (Jan 12, 2005)

Elite E-Force
Spot Hogg
AEP Stabilizer
Muzzy Zero Effect


----------



## KDS (Oct 11, 2005)

06 HW grey Equalizer :darkbeer:


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

*07 Vulcan*

:moose:


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Since I haven't got any of my 07's yet. Here is my 06 Bowtech Allegiance


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

One more


----------



## Tnturkeyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Awsome looking bow meanv2!!! Did those cams come camo or did someone dip them?


----------



## rtgreen312 (Sep 17, 2006)

here is my hunting bow.


----------



## PhilFree (Dec 19, 2005)

*Huntin*

Huntin Rig.
05 Hoyt Vtec. 28.5" 57#
Sight: Viper Predator Micro
Rest: Ripcord
Stabilizer: 10" Fuse w/custom "string tracker" bracket.
STS: Modified Front Mount STS, now a double riser mount.


----------



## Elkman (Aug 27, 2004)

*Ok, I will post...again*

My Patriot









My Old Glory


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Tnturkeyman said:


> Awsome looking bow meanv2!!! Did those cams come camo or did someone dip them?


I got them dipped when I sent a load of my rods off to be dipped. I have had several cams dipped for guys.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Here's mine, an 06' Hoyt Rintec XL. This picture is from when I got it back in October so it doesn't have the Limbsaver Mini S coil on it or insulator strip on the grip. I'm also switching over to a string D-loop from the ultra-nok on there right now.


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Nice looking bows everyone*

So where are all the traditional guys???

Step up to the plate fella's 

Ladies show us your set up


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

here is my Ross CR331










and my Crackerized Bowtech Old Glory


----------



## patriotvft (May 12, 2005)

Elkman said:


> My Patriot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ultraelite37 (Nov 14, 2006)

*here's my baby!*

I think she's perfect...:darkbeer:


----------



## 2 Ultras (Jul 7, 2005)

Nice background Dredly.:thumbs_up


----------



## Matt / PA (Feb 21, 2003)

My 2007 additions (So far  )

Diamond Black Ice
Bowtech Guardian
Bear Montana 55# Longbow


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

2 Ultras said:


> Nice background Dredly.:thumbs_up


the beer or the wine? hahaha


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

*2007 Browning Mirage*

Well this is my first bow that I have paid for. Lets just say it took me a lot of hours @ the Bakery to get it, but well worth it!


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

lots of nice bows there!! nice photo layout there Matt, looks good!
check out those funky puffs on kriss bassets longbow, those are wild 
I think that bread was well spent TWM 99! lol


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Bow*



tpoof said:


> lots of nice bows there!! nice photo layout there Matt, looks good!
> check out those funky puffs on kriss bassets longbow, those are wild
> I think that bread was well spent TWM 99! lol


Yeah sure was! haha that bread................thats funny right there


----------



## Elkman (Aug 27, 2004)

patriotvft said:


> sweet bow. i miss my old patriot.


THANKS!
I am STILL amazed at how sweet this bow shoots.
Here's another pic of it:mg:


----------



## freebird052802 (Jan 16, 2005)

My 06 Alegiance!
Nate


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Don't Shoot Me!!*



Elkman said:


> THANKS!
> I am STILL amazed at how sweet this bow shoots.
> Here's another pic of it:mg:


:mg:


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

*mine*

here is mine


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

*Spring Camo Synergy*

Here's mine...


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Those are pretty nice bows*

Those all look good folks. Let see more. MORE MORE MORE MORE MORE


----------



## JavaMan (Jul 16, 2006)

My AR Velocity


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

One Of Mine


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*great looking bows*

Great bows everyone


----------



## Elohssa6 (Oct 31, 2006)

My new bow....Everything shown in the picture, bow, accessories, arrows release, case and broadheads... $535 Shipped


















This is what I upgraded from:


----------



## ultraelite37 (Nov 14, 2006)

*smoking dullays...*

Nice looking rig. Is that an 04' ultraelite with a CBE sight?


----------



## Mattman 1 (Jul 18, 2006)

View attachment 205889


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*looking nice*

everything looking good need more


----------



## scottland (Oct 29, 2004)

Here is my Elite Synergy on the left, and my Bowtech Allegiance on the right(*cough*_it's for sale too_ *cough* :wink










And down here we have my 2006 Elite E-Force in spring camo. It is about to get decked out in Bucknasty strings, as soon as they get here :banana:


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

*wifes bow*

my wife has been wanting to shoot for a while now and we couldnt afford a bow for her so I built her on. Riser and limbs are a High Country Extreme and the cams came off an old Martain Pro safari. Surprisingly it shoots very smooth and has a really good let off. Hope she is happy


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Hans (Oct 9, 2003)

My Martin collection :shade:


----------



## Hans (Oct 9, 2003)

Barnsdale & Merlin for fingershooting


----------



## Hans (Oct 9, 2003)

My recurve bow


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Here are my Ross setups from Earlier in the year:*









*Here is my Ross Competition with my newest addition, a 06 HD camo Tribute:*


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*more please*

more pics please


----------



## swampfox (Mar 30, 2003)

*My 06 Old Glory sorta*

This is my 06 Old Glory (Crackers Special) SE


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Here is my newest spot killer. Just got it and bolted it together. I set the draw weight and length and just have everything squared and eyeballed....heading to the range to paper and walkback tune it soon. 

ProTec, TT, HiTek, SureLoc and WInner's Choice. Set at 57# and 28 1/4".



















Like it? I do!! :dance:


----------



## RF2316 (Dec 14, 2005)

*07 Bengal*

07 Bengal!!


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Can people 'try' to limit their picture width to 800 or so?
k, thx


----------



## MaddSkillz (Sep 18, 2006)

Elite Synergy


----------



## KS Archergirl (Jan 8, 2007)

*Big Blue*

I just got this bad boy and I'm inlove with it. 2005 Hoyt Ultra Tech....


----------



## muskrat3 (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## Stink (Aug 30, 2006)

Heres my Martin Cougar III.


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*More Pics Please*

More Pics Please.


----------



## Bushwack (Sep 28, 2006)

My hunting bow... Monster Bows Phoenix  










My backup bow... "Monsterized" Onieda Black Eagle/Stealth  










My wife, Karen's, target bow... Onieda Aeroforce LH


----------



## chongo (Apr 12, 2006)

Evotek Impact


----------



## stilllernin (Aug 23, 2006)

*05 martin slayer*

80lb, 335fps,aquarius, and beautiful(lol)


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Shaman said:


> Can people 'try' to limit their picture width to 800 or so?
> k, thx


Why?


----------



## codiehedge (Dec 19, 2006)

*Fred Bear Truth*

Fred Bear Truth


----------



## pro38hunter (Jan 20, 2006)

*Represent AR*

Here are my toys:

3-D and Spots Rig

2005 Archery Research 37 Blade
Copper John ANTS w/ Extreme 4x Scope
Golden Key Golden Premier 
X-Ring Stab
Truball Releases
Gold Tip Pro 22 Series

Hunting Rig

2005 AR 34
Viper Slider, w/ Viper up pin scope and 4x lens
Golden Key TKO Drop Away
X-Ring Stab
Truball Releases
Easton Lightspeeds, w/ 100gr. Muzzy Mx-4's


----------



## P'duck (Sep 28, 2006)

Here is my Oneida Black Eagle, me on the left. A friend is holding my sons Oneida Hawk for him.

http://i90.photobucket.com/albums/k245/puddleduck4/000_0006.jpg


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*More pics*

More More More more more more more more more!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great looking bows everyone. Now you traditional guys need to step up and show us your bows. 

Thanks for all the great pics and setups.


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Ttt*

Ttt


----------



## beretta16 (Nov 22, 2006)

Spott Hogg Real Deal on the way.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

*Some nice rigs..............*

*Elkman, that is a cool shot :thumbs_up 

Here are some of my favorite bows I got last year:*


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Nice pics*

nice guys. lets see more


----------



## nanotech (Nov 17, 2006)

Too lazy to get it out of the case...









All the bows look great! Give a person ideas though on what to do next...:darkbeer:


----------



## 00buck (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

My Custom Shooting Systems "Contender"...


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

'This is my bow, there are many like it but this one is mine'
2006 OG, Hogg It, Shrewd, CSS Tunerz, Trophy Taker, Simms my recipy for a lovely rig.:thumbs_up


----------



## mattcrov (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

If nobody else is posting up I guess I am forced to post another myself.


----------



## ultraelite37 (Nov 14, 2006)

heres my baby!


----------



## NerdHick (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

nice bows guys!! keep the pics coming!


----------



## rustyfence (Aug 3, 2006)

nanotech said:


> Too lazy to get it out of the case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice looking case! what is it? Mine is about done.


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

some sticks:wink:


----------



## nanotech (Nov 17, 2006)

rustyfence said:


> That is a nice looking case! what is it? Mine is about done.


Thanks!

It is the SKB Freedom case. I like except for the fact you can only fit 6 arrows and a bow in it unless you modify it by taking out the styrofoam under the felt (messy and tedious). Very compact case with rugged latches.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

*sophie*

here's my current x blaster.

may be a new one on the horizon, but as of right now, this is all i need.........as far as a bow goes. equipment-wise, i got it goin on....its all in me head now.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

You'll probably have to go to the trad forum and tell the trad shooters to come post their pictures.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

The one with the black cams has been upgraded


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

into this one.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

And the Bengal


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

My Bengal


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Here's my Tribute


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

another


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Rytera Bullet X
Dead Nuts sights
Wisker Biscuit
Stealth Stabilizers
Super Peep
Scott Longhorn 3 Release

Lovin this rig!! Easton94


----------



## cattrapper (Aug 11, 2006)

*Feast Ur Eyes*

here is my baby!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wheels3563 (Jun 25, 2004)

heres a pic of my target bow archery research 34 blade with bucknasty strings,:wink: also have a ar 34 in camo for hunting


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)




----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Nothing dangling *

bullet-proof


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Hunting bow*

06 Tribute


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Heres my 60lb SkyHawk that IS FOR SALE!


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Heres my Old Glory, that I hunted with for Antelope


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Heres my Ross I killed my first buck with in November


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Heres my elk setup!


----------



## Bustagrumpy (Jul 13, 2006)

*here is my 07 Ally*


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

*Protec*

no frills, just shoot it, fun fun fun, it is really a good shooter.....


----------



## tonytalamantes (Oct 16, 2005)

2 more


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

*05 lx*

going to be my 3d


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

*06 switchback xt*

one smoooth bow


----------



## swampybuck (Oct 29, 2006)

*06 Apex 7*

my dot killer


----------



## deerslayer1978 (Jun 13, 2005)

heres mine


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

*heres mine*

heres my 2005 turbotec with HONEY BUCK CUSTOM BOWSTRINGS!!!


----------



## dewayne405 (Jan 3, 2007)

*2007 Alpine Silverado*

For all of you owners of ugly bows <:jksign: :jksign: >....

Pure beauty... 2007 Alpine Silverado Match Grade...
Remember beauty is only paint deep, its how it shoots in your hands that matters...<:archer:>


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

*Evotek - Evolution*

Evotek , EVOLUTION


----------



## Backyard Archer (Oct 25, 2005)

evotek said:


> Evotek , EVOLUTION


How do you like that HHA sight for 3-d and spot shooting?


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

I actually have just recently been shooting the HHA. Haven't had the chance to put it on the 3D course yet, but it has performed great indoor. I would like to try some other lenses though.


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*How many bows do you have*

XP, 

I think I lost count after like your third postings on how many bows you have. All Great lets see more. 






XP35 said:


> If nobody else is posting up I guess I am forced to post another myself.


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Look great*

Those look great




tpoof said:


> some sticks:wink:


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

sbui said:


> XP,
> 
> I think I lost count after like your third postings on how many bows you have. All Great lets see more.


I have 7 here at the house, but three are my nephew's bows. I just posted my ProTec more than once. I just got it and I am in a love affair with that thing it shoots so well.


----------



## target_shooter (Aug 31, 2005)

*More pics....*

Let's see some more target bows!

I'm putting some new strings on my bow and then I'll post some pics


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Here's a couple of my bows over the past year..


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

#2 bow


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

#3 bow


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

i would love to now where u guy get the money to own some of the sweet bows, not to mention more than one. i will try to get pics of mine on here later,


----------



## pabuck (Feb 8, 2006)

Heres my new drenalin:


----------



## Smokin_Tribute (Jan 10, 2007)

*My 06 Tribute*


----------



## Backyard Archer (Oct 25, 2005)

Takeum said:


> #2 bow


I see your an HHA fan, just wandering if thats enough sight for spot shooting.


----------



## pete11 (Jan 29, 2006)

*New Vectrix XL*

Try this one


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*sweet bows guys*

Sweet bows guys, can we see more of them out there.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Heres an old one, forgot what its called


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Heres an LD


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Hmm how about a Old Glory


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Did I hear VTEC?


----------



## brownstonebear (Apr 10, 2006)

View attachment 208395






Nice bows everyone.


----------



## t_lowe_308 (Dec 20, 2005)

awsome set ups out there guys, keepem comin!


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

I had this chrome Allegiance for a while early last year.


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

My 06 Tribute


----------



## tpoof (Dec 18, 2005)

*hickory*


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Here one of them 05 UltraElite and the is 06 UltraTec


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

Boy GT that bow is sure pretty, whered ya get it


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

VecTrix XL - HHA Optimizer, Cavalier Avalanche, a ton of Sims products, Fuse 4", etc.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

Other side.......


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

*Here again is my camless Monster Bows Phoenix target bow*

....with my own custom powdercoated finish....


----------



## Ohiorut (Nov 2, 2006)

*Here's my hunting rig*

2001 Reflex Bighorn.
Oldie but a Goodie. Haven't been able to get a new one yet.


----------



## concreethead (Oct 30, 2006)

*Bows*

06 ally of sons and vectrix xl for dad


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*what....*



pabuck said:


> Heres my new drenalin:



So it lives?????????


----------



## bigbird2 (Jan 13, 2007)

here some pics of my bow. Also included a pic of a couple arrows i just finished up,


----------



## semobow (Feb 27, 2006)

Ross


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

1cbr_guy said:


> ....with my own custom powdercoated finish....


She looks Mean, and, Mighty! I like the powdercoat, good job!


----------



## badluk (Feb 13, 2005)

Ar-31


----------



## minnesotahunter (Apr 13, 2003)

*Merlin*

60 lbs Supernova


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

Here's my Elite E-Force.


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Sweet bows*

Wow thought the thread had long disappeared. glad to see all the rigs out there. Can we see more??????


----------



## eyebowhunt (Jun 13, 2004)

PSE Diablo NRG Hybrid Pro Series


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Purple marbled Accu-Riser II


Sag.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Gray Leopard Accu-Riser II


Sag.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

Silver Accu-Riser II


Sag.


----------



## RobertH (Dec 4, 2006)

Oneida Phantom


----------



## deertraks (Aug 13, 2003)

ttt


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

Updated Browning Mirage


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

my monsterbows phoenix dipped by H2oimaging in H2o 100 camo

mikie


----------



## jk99 (Oct 14, 2005)

*1*

My babies!!! By the way the Tribute 28" 70# Max 4 is for sale to make way for my Gaurdian if I ever get it


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*more bows please*

Would like to see more of the rigs out there.


----------



## daver9 (Aug 25, 2006)

06 Tribute:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i love that grip


----------



## MN Bow Hunter (Jan 2, 2007)

Here's my brand new 06 ally...first bow ever...
Extreme Sight
Limbdriver rest
Wild Thing stabalizer


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Evotek OnyX

Just got in my Control Freak accessories and the BK4 smallfry/


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Better picture of my setup.


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeetttttttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## esoxhunter (Jan 30, 2007)

nothing fancy, but lovin it as my first bow!
Hoyt MagnaTec dressed with NAP ThunderBlox and ShokBlocker 500


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's a pic with my custom bow rack. My wife and I have been trying real hard (no punn intended) to make her a rack also but I guess custom work takes time (it's been two years). I'm picking up a new sight and stab on thurs. afternoon. Me and the little man will post again with after pics.


----------



## bigmike5099 (Sep 13, 2006)

switchback XT


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

*'07 Mojo NH*


----------



## HerdControlSpec (Jan 12, 2007)

bigmike5099 said:


> switchback XT


What do you have mounted on your riser? Are these some type of dampener?


----------



## chief razor (Apr 29, 2006)

*heres mine*

06 Constitution 
Sure Loc sight, Viper Scope, Bodoodle Pro Lite, AEP stabs and suppressors


----------



## brian7.62 (Feb 24, 2006)

My Switchback LD and my girlfriend's Ignition.


----------



## haole boy (Jul 10, 2005)

My 06 Crackerized Allegiance, Sonoran Sight, Whisker Bisket.:wink:


----------



## jwm05 (Nov 19, 2006)

my apex 7


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

My "new to me", '05 Shadowcat Elite w/Nitrous "X", and, an ESP axe!


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Heres one of my 07 Synergy,,,,


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Can't forget my 06 Lil -Red Chrome Old Glory,,,,,


----------



## pooh bear (May 2, 2004)

*My Equalizer*

Just wanted to show mine off too...Melissa:wink:


----------



## cayman109 (Nov 6, 2006)

My Hoyt...


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's my '06 LIBERTY with the new VIPER PRO MTC I've been waiting for. :teeth:


----------



## big buck3 (Mar 21, 2005)

My 06 Tribute in Max 4 camo with Fuse accessories!


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

Just messin' around here, tryin' to get the ghost flames to come out on on the Shadowcat, for a photo op!


----------



## nebling (Jan 7, 2007)

*'07 Tribby......*

Not done Pimping it out yet, still playing with some ideas. I love it.










Not the best picture, but I will take some more.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*Clean uncluttered functionality*

06 Tribute with Zeiss Z-Point


----------



## hoove (Feb 25, 2005)

tpoof said:


> Here's a pic of one of my self bows and some handmade arrows


That bow is a work of art!


----------



## hoove (Feb 25, 2005)

Sorry, can't get tpoofs homemade longbow to show.


----------



## hoove (Feb 25, 2005)

*Oh well, here's my new addition "The Family"*

2007 Bowtech Commander


----------



## JCR (Aug 12, 2005)

Here is my 2005 PSE Scorpion.


----------



## williethewelder (Jan 9, 2007)

my Bow Logic


----------



## williethewelder (Jan 9, 2007)

williethewelder said:


> my Bow Logic


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Here is my new 2006 Bowtech Old Glory in red chrome. Holds well and after initial setup including timing, centershot, level, and dl the first arrow through the paper with a 30" 2413 was a text book bullet hole.


----------



## hunteraj (Dec 13, 2005)

*06 allegiance*

my crackerized ally!! gotta love the camo!


----------



## kclarry (Feb 11, 2006)

This is my hunting rig...I am working on my 3-D rig right now.


----------



## bowhnter7 (Dec 6, 2004)

pooh bear said:


> Just wanted to show mine off too...Melissa:wink:


Nice.


----------



## ross cr331 (Sep 9, 2006)

Here is my 06 Ross cr331.(Sorry about the blurry pic)


----------



## GruntMan3 (Oct 25, 2005)

*My Bows*

Mathews Drenalin and Conquest 2


----------



## Ears (Dec 30, 2006)

Here are my two Bows. First is a Bear Truth. I have it rigged up with an NAP Smartrest Micro-Adjust, Toxonics sight, Doinker Dyna-Tune 5" Stabilizer, STS, and a G5 Peep. The arrows are my Easton Axis Obsessions with 2.25 Quikspins. I won't be shooting those much longer, as I'm building a new set to match the bow. 

The second is my Hoyt Cybertec. I'm using a Toxonics Sight, Trophy Taker Shakey, and an STS on it.


----------



## Buck442 (Aug 23, 2006)

Yep:darkbeer:


----------



## neill91_maui (Jun 8, 2006)

05 pse nova rim fire


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

*2 Martin Slayer Extremes*

Here's the evil twins  Both with cableguard-less shoot-thru "X" system. :darkbeer:


----------



## PSECaptnKirk (Dec 24, 2006)

2006 ProSeries PSE Bruin SU


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Heres mine: 06 Bowtech Allegiance


----------



## Crazy4Elk (Jan 17, 2006)

My #1 bow- 2007 Elite Synergy


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Martin Cougar III Mag, Nitrous "B" cams, 56 lbs., RobVos strings


----------



## Muy Grande (Aug 11, 2005)

My new machine. Specs are on my signature.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

Startin' to see some Martin cableguard-less shoot-thru "X" systems..... with no STS's, cat whiskers, hush kits, string leaches, etc. Gorgeous, quiet, clean looking. C'mon Martin men ..... Me want MORE!!! MORE!!! MORE!!! :blob1:


----------



## Mink (Oct 23, 2006)

Here's a pic of my X-2 getting a little tuning


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

Here are the 19 that get shot the most including a lot of selfbows that I make, and my wifes bows.










Matt


----------



## GroundhogCK (Nov 6, 2006)

My Ross hunting and 3d rig.


----------



## Bologna Xpress (Jan 3, 2007)

1st Compound, 1st Recurve, and new TRUTH


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

more


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

The new Guardian


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*More Pics Please*

More more


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Apex for Spots, Switchback for 3D and hunting.

Lien2


----------



## Smokey84 (Sep 1, 2006)

My new to me Bishop









Old Faithful


----------



## rdneckhntr (Oct 23, 2005)

flntknp17 said:


> Here are the 19 that get shot the most including a lot of selfbows that I make, and my wifes bows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel free to send some my way for "storage"...:embara:  :wink:


----------



## letsgohuntn (Feb 9, 2006)

Here is my two.

06 Bear "The Truth"
05 PSE Vengeance


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Well heck I guess I gotta post mine here as well, this is the hunting Slayer


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

and one more


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

And here is the Party Slayer


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

and another, this is a pic before I made the new strings.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

The Hunting bow dressed up for Field Archery.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

My main squeeze for the moment.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Here is a pic of the limbs


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I got one of these off brands too.


----------



## Bowhunter53 (Jul 24, 2004)

*Bows,ETC*

Heres some of mine . You Guys Have got some Neat Pics-- Really nice:wink: :wink:


----------



## cs1973 (Apr 25, 2005)

*one of my newest ones APA X1*

just set it up and it rocks!


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

more more


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Oxex 7


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

these are great looking bows guys here is one of my new ones my ELITE SYNERGY


----------



## HCAarchery (Jul 9, 2006)

High Country Archery SSR , Spott Hogg sites , Alpine quiver .








HCA SSR
alpine


----------



## Stink Foot (Dec 10, 2006)

my bows from right to left.Here is my Reflex Grizzly that was my first compound bow.I have a NAP quick Tune 2000, NAP Shock 5" Blocker winner's choice string and cables made at a local shop.My new compound bow is a Hoyt Vectrix. I have a Toxonics top dog sight, A Doinker 4" shorty aurmord hunter plus stabelizer , And a trophy taker drop away rest. The last bow belongs to my Wife. It is a Horizen with a Cobra Side Winder sight and prong rest. I dont know who makes the stabelizer. I also made the arrows. She shoots Gold Tip Falcons, And mine are Beman ICS hunters.


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Matt / PA said:


> My 2007 additions (So far  )
> 
> Diamond Black Ice
> Bowtech Guardian
> Bear Montana 55# Longbow


I've seen these before???


----------



## MonzaRacer (Jun 11, 2006)

*Her is my XT*

Here are pics of my 06 Switchback XT 70lb, 27 in draw, black limbs, K955M Toxonics sight, Mathews HD Convertible STS,Tru-peep.


----------



## Stink Foot (Dec 10, 2006)

Thats a nice bow you have there. I was torn between a switchback and the vectrix for a while. i liked the slim grip on the vectrix better then the beefier grip on the switch back. Who knows I may just have to get a switchback anyway.


----------



## KiddRoss (Nov 24, 2005)

My Rossie, Doinker multi rod, DMI exterminator with lizard tounge, Toxonics slide with sword Scope"no lense". 30", lefthanded, #55


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

QUOTE=trophytaker75;4115791]these are great looking bows guys here is one of my new ones my ELITE SYNERGY[/QUOTE]

Sorry guys just figured out how to post pics here is a bigger one


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha Here's my Switchback


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

*Custom Shooting Systems~Contender*

This is my CSS Contender.
She's a sweet shooter at, 41" ATA-28"DL-55#DW.
P1 cam system.
BuckNasty "Patriot" custom string/cables.
HiTek stab kits, 32" front rod-2x10" side bars, accented with BowmanHunter Wraps.
SureLoc Supreme.
GKF Infinity w/snake venom launcher.
Archery Innovations Anchor Sight.


----------



## hilltophunter (Feb 13, 2005)

Here is my Tribute:









Best Bow I owned by a long shot....


----------



## new guy (Apr 1, 2005)

KiddRoss said:


> My Rossie, Doinker multi rod, DMI exterminator with lizard tounge, Toxonics slide with sword Scope"no lense". 30", lefthanded, #55


very nice!!


----------



## Bowhunter53 (Jul 24, 2004)

Here are my latest 2 toys--An 06 Switchback and a new Vectrix.
I guess I need to take some better photos.


----------



## frankchugga (Feb 26, 2005)

new guy said:


> very nice!!


Ross....nice clean looking bow.... must be naturally quiet/shock free..... no supressors, dampers, hush kits, etc. needed, only limbsavers, couple of string leaches.... sign of good engineering. Sharp!


----------



## montanaarchery (Mar 11, 2003)

*My New Best Friend*

This here is my new best Friend.


----------



## medic1 (Feb 12, 2007)

*2007 Synergy Fall Camo Edition*

Very happy Valintines day for me?


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

Soon to be my Brother's bow...Next up, Vectrix XL


----------



## Baffy Downunder (Sep 25, 2006)

*Barnsdale Bow*

Here is a few pics of my Barnsdale I will be getting another one very soon.




































I do have a silver stab on it now and a trophy taker silver rest and a silver surloc sight with my new Black true spot scope. Looks ever sweeter now will get some pics of it at a later date.


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Merlin XT*

Here it is - the 3D setup

Merlin XT - Viper Cams 28.25" Draw @ 65# with Comp limbs


----------



## Beehaw (Sep 7, 2006)

I think I have bow-envy!
This is a photo from the fall; I don't shoot the aluinum any more, but I like the photo because the grass was still green!


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Here is my new Truth, which will have Winner's Choice Strings and a Limbdriver Convertable rest soon.:darkbeer:


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

another


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*More pic*

More pics please


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

I know it is already in hear but an updated pic of my bow-Lots of new gear.


----------



## Justin17 (May 4, 2006)

Prestige
28"
60 lbs
300 gr CXL2
299 fps (gonna try to get this up with some tuning)


CBE Micro Lite 2
Extreme X3D

Bowmaniac/Doinker Stabilizer

Brite Site Pro Tuner Rest


----------



## siucowboy (Aug 31, 2006)

*Synergy*


----------



## hyperhoyt77 (Oct 1, 2002)

Apex7 Check out that stab and V bar they are sweet


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Bengal*

Here's my Bengal


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Razor*

And my Razor


----------



## Joel C (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll post a trick bow that will soon have a new owner...for free. Just follow this link: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=455766


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## kris bassett (Feb 3, 2006)

My new Monster Bows Phoenix.


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

I love bows and arrows!!!! KEEP 'EM COMING!!


----------



## radtuck (Aug 30, 2006)

Here is mine...


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

06 Constitution


----------



## evotek (Jun 5, 2006)

Evotek OnyX


----------



## OhioBigBuckBoy (Jan 14, 2007)

*Our Bows*

Our bows 001.jpg (45.4 KB)
Our bows 002.jpg (39.0 KB)
Our bows 003.jpg (42.7 KB)

My Girlfriends
2007 Mathews Ignition
25" 40#
My Bow
Mathews Mustang
25" 50#


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

ttt


----------



## loc (Dec 20, 2006)

Still in the works.


----------



## gwmican (Mar 27, 2004)

Here's my Truth


----------



## greenxlt (Jun 12, 2005)

Here's my Trykon, with a little help from my four year old daughter.


----------



## Vinyari (Feb 10, 2007)

here's my Ben Pearson MachOne, she's older but I plan on having some fun with her


----------



## Sgtslasher (Jun 30, 2006)

*my ole curve*









The Curve-Maker unknown, but she shoots well....:embara: 








The Quiver:darkbeer:


----------



## mooseass711 (Feb 17, 2007)

Well here she is


----------



## rigbymi (Feb 5, 2005)

Riggs


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*can we see more pics*

More bows please, want to see everybody's rig


----------



## brian7.62 (Feb 24, 2006)

Here it is so far. Hopefully I will post more pics this week with my new Bucknasty strings (flo green and tan)


----------



## Honeymonster (Nov 3, 2005)

Hoyt Ultratec. Riser powdercoated in Black Silk :darkbeer:


----------



## rigbymi (Feb 5, 2005)

O7 Vectrix
Riggs


----------



## parkerbows (Oct 27, 2004)

Drenaline


----------



## Chad81 (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's mine:
Fred Bear Element LH


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

*Browning Myst 28" 60-70#*

Got it yesterday! Still have not stopped smiling. 

TruGlo Extreme Toolless. NAP Shockblocker 1000, TopGun Phantom drop away rest. SVL Limbsaver Ultra Camo's... GT Hunter 5575 2"Blazers and 125gr fieldpoints... SWEEEEEET!


----------



## CntrlIaHunter (Feb 11, 2006)

1 of several:tongue:


----------



## TF-41 (Feb 20, 2007)

*2007 Vulcan*

Can't wait till fall...


----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*here it....*

is.....


----------



## brian7.62 (Feb 24, 2006)

Pics of the finished product.


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*can we see more rigs*

Lets see more, I know there are many proud bow owners out there.


----------



## KYRossBoy (Feb 15, 2007)

*Ross*


----------



## doe_eyes76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Here is a couple of pics of me shooting my new edge!


----------



## outbacktodd (Aug 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

*My New '06 C4*

I picked this up last Monday '06 leftover


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

*My new '05 Slayr*

And got this one on Saturday


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Oops sorry*

Slayr


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

Here is one more I added to my stable


----------



## scottparker (Mar 31, 2006)

My MQ1


----------



## Bowhunter53 (Jul 24, 2004)

Vectrix-Love this Thang! Strings by H&M


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*More pics please*

So someone was asking to see more target rigs, well lets see what esle is out there also. 

I know there are more of you traditional guys out there. Lets see those bows.


----------



## GruBBworM (Sep 7, 2006)

here ya go ...











Jon


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Here is my two newsest toys, a powder coated Ross CR331 & Cardiac.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

*'03 Martin Cougar lll Elite-'05 Martin Shadowcat*


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Nice bows*

nice


----------



## Cyberone (Jun 8, 2002)

I won one of these this weekend




muskrat3 said:


> View attachment 206460


----------



## zara_puppy (Sep 10, 2006)

*Here's my new hunting rig...*

2007 Illusion


----------



## Z-Rider (Jul 23, 2007)

Here is a pic of mine. Just picked it up last Friday. Specs are in my signature. One of the nicest shooting bows I have owned for the money.


----------



## R. Koehler (Jul 27, 2007)

This is my first bow thanks to Doc. Now I'm an addict. 04 Bowtech Pro-40, Winners choice string and cables, and Sword Acu-site was the initial purchase. I added a Fuse stabilizer w/ quick disconnect, new sling, Trophy taker prong horn rest and some Tunerz. Now all I need is more money and more time to shoot.


----------



## OzarkConceptBOW (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

07 Martin S4.


----------



## IChim2 (Aug 20, 2006)

FB Truth.
RT 900 sight.
cobra diamond back rest.
css by meanv.
mega peep
_____________________
Darton magg 33.
Carolina fox fire tp delux sight.
cobra diamond back rest.
css by meanv.
super ball peep


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2007)

*'07 Conquest 3*

Blueberry C-3 with Blue and Silver Winner's Choice and "Home Made" Custom Grip. Bodoodle Rest and Toxonics Sight with Classic Scope.


----------



## bern47 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well here's mine!

Oneida TomCat II 50-70# short draw.









Oneida Aero Force 60-80# medium draw.









Oneida Aero Force X80 50-70# medium draw.









Bernie.


----------



## crazyguy68 (Sep 5, 2007)

*The Bows*

'07 ProElite XT3500








This is my outdoor bow A.K.A. "Stealth" Its not quite done, eventually it will be all black
'03 UltraTec XT3000








This is my indoor bow A.K.A. "The Omen" Its as done as its going to get.

My X killers :wink:

Nate


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

*Here`s a Few!*

Here`s a Few! :wink:


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

*The Shadowcat Elite, decked out with the Posten Stabs...*


----------



## XP35 (Oct 11, 2005)

Nice bows, folks!

Here are my babies....


----------



## goldtip45 (Feb 14, 2004)

*My X-force*

custom made string and cable by americas best bow strings,alpine cable slide,hha sights,doinker stabilizer,mirage fall away rest,vortxx 5 arrow quiver and soon a custom made jauger grip


----------



## shadowbot3000 (Oct 23, 2006)

*Allegience 06*

My Allegience 06 setup for indoor Fita


----------



## disturbed13 (Aug 16, 2005)

shadowbot3000 said:


> My Allegience 06 setup for indoor Fita


is your no-peep set up that way so that it can be easily removed?
is it because it is illegal in fita? or what?
and expalination is requested.


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha
Here's A Couple


----------



## Simpson (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's my o'l '06 Liberty again. I love this bow. Just got a 26" Beiter stab for spots and 3D.


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*I know what you mean!!*



KS Archergirl said:


> I just got this bad boy and I'm inlove with it. 2005 Hoyt Ultra Tech....


Here's mine...


----------



## 12 rings only (Aug 10, 2006)

*Whoops*

Had the same pic listed differently!


----------



## Brock-ID (Apr 2, 2005)

07 38 pro.


----------



## djkillaz (Apr 14, 2005)

hunting bow... 2005 Browning Illusion/ Target 2005 PSE Shark Nrg hybrid


----------



## GBgaurdian (Feb 9, 2007)

*here is my 08 truth 2*

Man I love this bow


----------



## PSEloyal (Aug 23, 2006)

07 Martin Bengal and 07 Rytera Bullet X


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*some sweet looking machines*

Any body with their tricked out 08 line up out there yet. Would like to see you post.


----------



## kkaldor (Sep 28, 2006)

Here's my '05 Hoyt Protec Safari.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's the one I just sold , now waiting on the LD..


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*The old Osage flatbow/cedar and ash arrows*













attach][/attach][/attach]


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*A couple of Bears 60's era/Super Mag and Kodiak Mag*


----------



## outback jack (Aug 12, 2006)

Here's my new Vantage X7.


----------



## Shoottothrill (Apr 27, 2007)

here's mine.... 05 old glory that i stripped and polished....polished the vipers also...


----------



## SStech (Jan 7, 2008)

*bows*

dxt, guardian (myfavorite), kodiak, brackenbury drifter


----------



## SStech (Jan 7, 2008)

try this again
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=334717&stc=1&d=1199680112


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

*The new, Alpine Silverado*








Blends in well? Just like j62's bow (nice).
Many nice bows have been posted.

Out for now
G


----------



## Hoyt82 (Sep 1, 2007)

2008 Bowtech General
Mossy oak brush 50-60


----------



## razerbax (Jan 5, 2007)

That is the most awesome view I have ever seen here on AT. :greenwithenvy: Awesome!!!


Hoyt82 said:


> 2008 Bowtech General
> Mossy oak brush 50-60


----------



## B30 (Dec 27, 2007)

my 07 guardian.
hoggit 7 pin
whammy rest
fuse stabi
string stopper (shawns archery)
fuse posi light quiver


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

*'07 Nitrous X Scepter IV Elite...*


----------



## deerheaven (Apr 27, 2003)

Shoottothrill said:


> here's mine.... 05 old glory that i stripped and polished....polished the vipers also...


Awsome:tea:


----------



## Big LB (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Great looking rigs on here!*

















07 Tribute....:tongue::wink:

08 HCA Speed Force? Custom?


----------



## 2-STROKE (Aug 17, 2006)

It don't get any sweeter than this... 2006 Switchback - THE best all around bow.


----------



## gotdeer (Dec 4, 2007)

08' Firecat


----------



## easton400 (Jun 17, 2007)

This is my baby (VECTRIX)


----------



## JCR (Aug 12, 2005)

Here's my 2005 PSE Scorpion and my 2007 Ross Cardiac.


----------



## Peregrynne (Jul 1, 2006)

My 07 Bengal, with the '08 Mpro cam on it :wink:


----------



## twin arrows (Dec 18, 2004)

*Vaporized Bows*

Here are a few of the bows that we vaporized.
(VaporTrails)


----------



## justanotherbuck (Aug 5, 2007)

o7 guardian all decked out for hunting


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha,
You showed me your, I'll show you mine.
BT Constitution Black Marble
50lbs.
28 draw
Sure-Loc
GK Supreme
Doinker Carbon Elite
Superball peep
Winners Choice Strings

SEE YOU ALL AT VEGAS


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

07 bengal.....


----------



## turkeyinstinct (Apr 4, 2007)

Here is my ice,


----------



## Huskyhunter (Oct 7, 2007)

My new Katera xl


Alpine fatal impact, its for sale!!!!!!!


----------



## davidlx32 (Oct 21, 2006)

my 06 Old Glory


----------



## jazellar (Sep 3, 2007)

Here's mine. Brand new as of yesterday. My first bow and I'm loving it.


----------



## PaBowhunter1966 (Mar 3, 2007)

Mathews Drenlin Shmoking Shmooth Shpeed


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

Its in the press getting a new string on it but here it is.


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

Heres my 07 Synergy soon to be replaced with a GTO as soon as they make a lefty!


----------



## Jersey Ray (Apr 16, 2007)

Heres a few more that I have Recently Aqquired to try out. :wink:


----------



## ibex (Sep 20, 2006)

Here you go guys:darkbeer:Two of the best bows in the world:tongue:


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Here are a couple of mine Left to Right...... APA X2 listed for sale. PSE X Force 70 lb, 05 Switchback (old faithful) , PSE X Foce 80lb'er , Mathews DXT, Lower Middle is the X force SS..... My Black DXT hasn't made it from the factory yet, and my Safari is still at Tarjac getting Dipped in Lost camo..... That's it for now!!


----------



## rigbymi (Feb 5, 2005)

07 Vectrix
Hohhit w/ Wrap
Limb Driver


----------



## idlitto (Oct 5, 2007)

*My Martin*

My first Martin ...but not my last:darkbeer:


----------



## jay22 (Mar 2, 2005)

Here's my 08 ally


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)




----------



## jdawg240 (Feb 20, 2007)

Heres my 2007 Allegiance. Fresh in from a set of Barnsdale limbs. Just waiting on my Posten stab to finish her off.


----------



## trelson (Dec 30, 2006)

Hereis my bows and my wifes bow


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Bows*

My 2 new toys for this year! Diamond Black Ice and Elite Synergy


----------



## goinhuntin (Apr 18, 2007)

*pix of bow*

here's one one GTO


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*nice pics*

Thought this thread had gone off, but looks like guys are still posting. Hope the guys out there have your 08's are starting to post them.


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

Done some changing added neally strings and cables,Fuse 2-piece quiver and some custom tuning .................SIMPLY LOVE THIS BOW


----------



## LXhuntinPA (Jan 22, 2006)

07 Ross Cardiac...only picture's I have here at school


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Archer 1 said:


> Heres my 07 Synergy soon to be replaced with a GTO as soon as they make a lefty!


Man thats sharp. Did it come blue from elite or did you have that done?


----------



## RchurE (Mar 20, 2007)

Hunting rig: Ross 331










3-D rig: Ultra Elite










Spot and Field rig coming soon... Pro Elite with XT3500 limbs. Ordered it 2/1 so hopefully I'll have it by 2010. :mg:









-


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

EROS said:


> Man thats sharp. Did it come blue from elite or did you have that done?


Thank you.The bow is as it came from the factory.Not too many target models in left hand were made in 07.I have been told that the 08 blue is a little different shade (darker).


----------



## trkeyterminator (Feb 17, 2008)

*mathews Dren.*

here


----------



## shmook (Dec 14, 2004)

My Ultraelite that I vow never to sell.


----------



## shmook (Dec 14, 2004)

My form isn't so good in that pic, but I have changed a lot since then.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

GTO


----------



## hawkmoon (Dec 18, 2006)

I like this one alot but then again I made it so my opinion might be biased


----------



## alaskabowhunter (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

Heres my Ross cr337.

Shot it last year, and a little this year.
still waiting for my Hoyt to come in.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 19, 2006)

Dren LD #62 28"..


----------



## Hawaiian Archer (Dec 4, 2006)

Aloha
Heres one more
07 Guardian


----------



## SET THE HOOK (Dec 30, 2004)

heres whats in the family.


----------



## WIBuckHunter (Feb 13, 2008)

By drewman, shot with KODAK DX6490 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2008-02-23


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is my latest addition.......... Mathews Drenalin LD Black on Black ON Black...Just started setting it up tonight.. I still have some work to do on it...


----------



## T.Stony (Jan 2, 2008)

here is mine. Hoyt 38 PRO.


----------



## Hillman (Oct 17, 2007)

I sent the riser in to have it powder coated.......


----------



## SC Archer (Oct 11, 2006)

*2008 Hoyt Vantage X7*

jade green


----------



## TheDuckBuster (Jun 17, 2007)

Here is my Bengal and Truth, im to lazy to take pics of my BI right now. Bengal is bare tho cuz it just got back from gettin custom Inferno strings on it.


----------



## frickpse (Jun 22, 2007)

Drenalin baby, nough said


----------



## Hans (Oct 9, 2003)

*Razor X*

bougth this one out of the classifieds a couple of weeks ago :darkbeer:


----------



## hoytshooter10 (Jan 18, 2006)

frickpse said:


> Drenalin baby, nough said


pretty pink back ground:wink:


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

*here is my mathews*


----------



## TX Bowhunter (Dec 13, 2004)

*Here is my 08 Testarosa Bowtech Constitution*



















TX


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

My new one!!


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

here is my competition bow


----------



## smurphy (Feb 22, 2007)

here is my hunting bow


----------



## cliarcher (Jan 25, 2006)

my 07 merlin xt


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

Here's my Allegiance I'll be packing this year.


----------



## ruttnutt (Feb 1, 2007)

*heres my jennings.....*


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*Thanks for all the pics*

Great pics, more of the traditional guys need to show off their bows.


----------



## Bweger (Dec 25, 2007)

08 Elite GTO


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

A last Pics of my 3D mode Pantera (if Hunting, stab wil be Fuse Hunter 10"+ offset SVL)

57 lbs
Sight CJ Dead Nuts 2 Pro Micro
Arrox rest NAP 2100
Stab Black Max Easton+SVL on 5" Offset
Arrox Estaon AXIS Realtree, Blazer Vanes and 125gr point


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

And my Wife's Long Bow (Millenium Mohican 35lbs)


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

*My '07 Scepter IV Elite...*

*This is the bow that came together comprised of componants bought used here at AT, and, the Black Ghost Flame Martin S4 Riser came to me as a Christmas gift from an AT'er living in Canada, thanks everyone!
Inferno String/Cables...
Archers helpin' archers! 
Sight Decal by BowmanHunter...*


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*One of mine*

This is one of my my 07's


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Here's my new Slayer :thumbs_up


----------



## ohiobbc123 (Jan 21, 2007)

Heres my Allegiance.


----------



## Cariss (Oct 16, 2006)

Here is my new PSE Mach X X1 that I picked up from the classifieds last week. Next week its going in for a set of Winners Choice strings and cables.


----------



## rampage_addict (Feb 12, 2008)




----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

My 08 Martin Firecat and 07 Martin Bengal


----------



## CA Bowhunter (Jan 17, 2004)

Heres my hunting Bow Trykon XK


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

Another - HCA Stiletto 380


----------



## archerm3 (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Reacher (Jul 30, 2004)




----------



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)




----------



## texasbowhunter9 (Nov 23, 2008)

free bump.....


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*08 dxt*

Here's my freshly tuned DXT. Tuned at ProLineBowstrings in Fairfield Ohio by Joe. :shade:


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

The Fellas


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

*Hoyt*

My Vectrix XL and my Wife's Kobalt. :darkbeer:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

My X-Force


----------



## bowman 62 (Mar 1, 2007)




----------



## _Caveman_ (Jan 1, 2009)

Mathews-Mission Journey


----------



## uplandhunter06 (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's my new DXT. With a Hunter Hogg-it, Torqueless grip, and Posten Stab.


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

*Aigil*

Just finished setting it up today


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

not a very good pic.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

*ttt*

For more pics.


----------



## Shadow Wolf (Nov 23, 2008)

*Mine....*

Here is my Hoyt with Timber Wolf Fur String Silencers. The old meeting the new... :wolf:


----------



## rodneyroberts32 (Nov 17, 2008)

*Renegade Archery TR4*

Here is mine hunting and some 3D


----------



## K80KID (Nov 3, 2008)

*101st*

Love it


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

:bump2:

Anybody have any new pics


----------



## igknighted (Jan 13, 2009)

meanv2 said:


> One more


That Allegiance is sweet looking MeanV and if I'm not mistaken it looks even more parralel limbed than most of them do or could it just be the way the photo was taken? 

Just wanted to say that the custom string supressor that I bought off you is still looking great and working great on my bow and I will be ordering some new slick tricks from you soon! Keep up the good faith business!

http://s516.photobucket.com/albums/u326/rirwin21/?action=view&current=Octane2-1.jpg

http://s516.photobucket.com/albums/u326/rirwin21/?action=view&current=Octane4.jpg


----------



## igknighted (Jan 13, 2009)

http://s516.photobucket.com/albums/u326/rirwin21/?action=view&current=Octane4.jpg


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

I do! See sig for info.. 



















messin around with photoshop stuff


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

Apex 7


----------



## qgudahl (Jan 14, 2008)

*Matching Allegiances*

Here are my new toys!


----------



## andy stowe (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks,Some very nice looking bows guys.


----------



## jjmsmith1 (Jan 6, 2009)

My parker, I love it, Kills deer. double sts, hydralizer stabilizer, cobra diamondback rest, apex sights, gold foil beamans...


----------



## igknighted (Jan 13, 2009)

Learning how to post pics at the same time. Anyway, here is my prized possesion.


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

That BRUSH 101st is sweet looking. I love that camo on a bow.


----------



## AF_TT (Aug 24, 2008)

*Alphamax 32*


----------



## Archer 1 (Feb 10, 2005)

AF_TT said:


>


I jusat saw one of these on Sunday but it was an all black one.Very sharp looking bow.I was amazed at how light it was too.


----------



## ryan7dawson (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## bwanaworker (Oct 5, 2005)

Moneymaker:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## bmbowman (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is my apex 7 with Rock Solid Strings.


----------



## stringnoise (Jun 17, 2007)

This is my new one this year!


----------



## mikeyboi (Jul 6, 2008)

*pse x force 7*

yeah its nothing fancy.
am waiting on my lightspeeds
mainly for field/spots-pretty much all we do in australia other than hunting


----------



## ShootToKill10 (Aug 22, 2007)

there you go


----------



## Big Timber (Nov 10, 2008)

*08 General*

Finally got around to getting a pic of my set up. Just waiting on a couple of things & still debating on using the stock String Stopper or the String Tamer.


----------



## raymonmarin (Oct 20, 2007)




----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

*'09 Martin "Chrome" Scepter IV Elite, and, "Nitrous X"*


----------



## choncho (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## cam&ahalf (Aug 17, 2008)

*here's mine*

2006 Pearson Pride , golden eagle evolution 2 piece quiver , s-coil stabilizer , Qad ultra rest , Hoyt fuse custom strings , 29.5 inch draw 72 lb , Scott mongoose release aid , Gold Tip 75/95 XT [email protected] 28.5 inches tipped with a 2 blade outback Shikari IV broadhead with bleeder blades 125 grains , tru glo bright site extreme 5 pin plus tru glo peep site ( self aligning , peep tubing required ) plus D-Loop.


----------



## choncho (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=519632&stc=1&d=1234056867:wink:


----------



## choncho (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=519634&stc=1&d=1234057114

my Dad's PSE X-Force SS in action in wyoming:archery:


----------



## killing machine (Feb 7, 2009)

*Mathews DXT*

70lb; 27.5"; spot hog hog-it hunter; HD Pro Series rest; Axis Arrows; Zebra bow string; custom grip.


----------



## djmaxwe (Nov 27, 2005)

Here it is.


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)




----------



## choncho (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## choncho (Dec 14, 2008)

http://C:\Users\beau\Pictures\2009-02-07 deer\deer 142.JPG


----------



## choncho (Dec 14, 2008)

here is my bow http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=519634&d=1234057114


----------



## BowTech Dave (Feb 27, 2003)

*My New RIG*

Just got this last Friday. 09 BowTech Captain, Standard FLO Orange FOBs, Victory VForce arrows, Accunocks, Octane Quiver, Grim Reaper Broadheads, Onestringer Wraps, Vapor Trail Strings and the Limb Driver, all sighted in with a Sword Sight.














































... And yes, that is a Limb Driver with the split limb attachment that works like a champ.

BTW, thanks DBLLNGR! She sure is a shooter!!!


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

here is my 07 Guardian I just got man is it a shooter it has on it a Toxonic 
M-50 sight, limbdriver, Alpine 5 arrow quiver with easton Axis infused arrows guided by axis FOBs and the Rage 2 blade Thanks BowTech Dave she is a shooter


----------



## Shoalwater (Aug 24, 2007)

This is my new hunting toy


----------



## DBLLNGR (Mar 15, 2007)

And here is my other one I am shooting league with 08 Pearson Z34 with Z7 cams HHa OL5000 TT spring steel just threw this one together and man is it a shooter


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Aug 6, 2008)

Here is my Vectrix XL with Z3 Cam's. Just put the new DS Advantage sight on it.


----------



## so1ocam (Aug 24, 2007)

some nice looking rigs.


----------



## mr59x (Mar 18, 2005)

*Just one of the 5*


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Here's my new rig!! '94


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Here's my switchy!!


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

My Alphamax32


----------



## danlan00 (Dec 31, 2008)

*All the stuff on here looks great guys!*

















Darton Magnum 33" w/ C/P/S cams, Posten Stableization, Sonoran Sights, Trophy taker Rest, VaporTrails Strings "Quit your cryin", Carbon Express MAXIM 350 w/ VaneTec HP Vanes!


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*lets see some more*

ttt


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Another Mono bow!


----------



## dkoutdoors (Mar 3, 2007)

BowTech Dave said:


> Just got this last Friday. 09 BowTech Captain, Standard FLO Orange FOBs, Victory VForce arrows, Accunocks, Octane Quiver, Grim Reaper Broadheads, Onestringer Wraps, Vapor Trail Strings and the Limb Driver, all sighted in with a Sword Sight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is HOT Dave


----------



## poffjos1 (Feb 3, 2009)

parkerbows said:


> Drenaline


Nice!! :thumbs_up


----------



## bob_lambeth (Aug 26, 2005)

My Merlin.........
...............


----------



## Norwegian (Sep 21, 2007)

*My two, until.....*

...the Sentinel comes around, If you notice I have changed the cam's around on the guardian and crossed the cables under the cable rod, I do not recommend this as it will void your warranty, but for me this is the way my Guardian perform it's best, and even if I had this bow since 2007 it have continually improved as I have changed strings and tweaked it to my liking, it have the feel of a new bow to me now.

On the other photo my Gt 500 in its final form after changing the wrist sling, I have found the thin braided wrist slings are the only ones I am comfortable with.
One word to describe the Gt.....perfect.


----------



## switchbackjack (Mar 21, 2006)

*Pics*

Pics i hope


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

Here is my new "Spot Killer".
07 Constitution, Posten Stabs, Benfarr Slingbraid.:tongue:
Custom Powder Coating by Rustyfence:darkbeer:


----------



## trophytaker75 (Sep 10, 2006)

Mathews DXT viper micro,QAD HD,T7,


----------



## goldtip22 (Oct 14, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Huntswitchback (Mar 5, 2008)

Heres my 08' conquest 4 
sure-loc sight extreme scope
shrewd stabilizer and v-bars
trophytaker rest


----------



## archeryhistory (May 20, 2002)

806,000 in ONE DAY -ARCHERY TALK CAN HELP YOU SELL PRODUCTS orSERVICE- Support Site 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Archery Talk traffic has increased 20% in the last month. 806,00 page views in one day. The banner costs have not been increased. It is THE BEST BUY in advertising.
BANNER COST (For the FULL YEAR) IS ABOUT THE COST OF A 1/3 PAGE MAGAZINE AD.
CALL TODAY 1-740-215-2242
The leading site – The best deal in advertising ever.
Advertisers are allowed to have
ACTIVE LINKS FROM EVERY POST YOU OR ANYONE MAKES

Example post
Just got my new PSE bow – Test shot today and ready for tournament.
(show picture)
PSE Pro Staff Shooter
www.pse-archery.com

Archery Talk continues to grow at a rapid rate. Due to the demand from companies wanting their products to be advertised on the site we added the center banner in 2008 that, as the other banners, rotates through all the sites on the system.
Prices for banners is still the best buy of any advertising
Archery Talk has over 600,000 hits per day - #1 archery site on the 
internet and one of the largest forums of any kind.
Example – actual figures
December 9th 
623,385 page views
370,194 unique views
We have banner positions available – Also combination packages
Contact us today. Your banner will rotate on 
www.archerytalk.com
www.archeryhistory.com
www.archerytalkauctions.com
www.archerychat.com
www.archeryblogs.com
www.archerytalkTV.com
All for around 4 dollars per day. 
Upper banner 124.58 month (under year contract)
Center and bottom banner $166.25 month (under year contract)
(when you buy 2 banners your banner will come up twice as much)
Link to rates page 
http://www.archeryhistory.com/advert...dvertising.htm

A full year on the Archery Talk system is less than a 1/3 page ad in an archery magazine. 
We will also make the banner for you at no charge.

Contact
Shawn Hatem
Advertising manager
[email protected]
1-740-215-2242

Customer Service
Sonja Baer
[email protected] 
1-509-525-4387

Archery Talk
Archers Helping Archers


----------



## grey squirrel (Apr 5, 2005)

*2008 DXT Rig*

Here's my 2008 DXT rig ready for some hunter class 3D'in.
Strung and tuned by ProLine!


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

*My Guardian*

'07 guardian with cams dipped by tarjac and bucknasty string.


----------



## 29innovator70 (Sep 17, 2006)

*My Girlfriends Guardian*

My girlfriends '07 guardian with a pro line bowstring.


----------



## fosterxt (Aug 12, 2008)

*Mathews*

Switchback XT and a Switchback


----------



## Ajulson92 (Jan 18, 2009)

my Reezen and my new arrows to go with it.


----------



## Cornraker (Jul 22, 2008)

t_lowe_308 said:


> my hunting bow (broke 17 year old, not enough money for anything else lol)


don't be ashamed about your not top end bow. if you can get it done with it then its all the same right? i absolutely HATE guys who knock other guys bows. its peeves me to now end. " your bow is junk get a new one blah blah blah". those kind of guys are *****holes. my old golden eagle is VERY lethal compared to my buddy's switchback xt.. lets just say hes more caught up in his nice mathews than his actual shooting


----------



## General-08 (Feb 2, 2009)

My hunting bow. General, Octane stab, Optimizer sight w/4x lens.


----------



## bowhuntwv (Dec 29, 2008)

MY Drenalin


----------



## aglover (Feb 3, 2006)

My PSE Mojo (Both releases and both arrow types attached) and my Victory Recurve and my cedar arrows courtesy of Bow Sinister.


----------



## DropkickMurphys (Oct 1, 2008)

my general


----------



## Jay Sea (Jun 6, 2006)

'07 Bowtech Tribute with Sword Sight and B-Stinger.


----------



## sbui (May 29, 2006)

*wow*

Thought this post was going by the waste side. 
Wish the admins would make this one a sticky so others can see the setups.


----------



## troutfly (Jul 13, 2007)

*You Asked For It........Yes, the Bow Gods have Spoken*

This is my sweet little piece of heaven in the form of an 09' Elite Z-28. I hope you like her as much as I like shooting her! She has the following:

Stage 1 Strings
Custom Grip by Git-A-Grip
Custom Predator Brown Deception Riser with Dura Coat
Matching Custom Revolution Cams
Custom Black Carbon Fiber Limbs

She is quieter than a Ninja
Faster than a Cheeta
More beautiful than Marilyn Monroe
Deadlier than a South American Tree Frog

and best of all...........She is ALL MINE!!!!!!!


----------



## Baggedgp (Jan 30, 2009)

Heres my 09 Hoyt Katera.
















(Still waiting on my Buckhorn sight to arrive)


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Here are the boys


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

great looking stuff! 

to see mine search my threads to find "dxt facelift"


----------



## lindarcher12 (Dec 16, 2008)

*My Spot & 3D Bow*

I have a Vantage elite. Search for the thread "My New Toy"


----------



## wickedklown (Jan 6, 2009)

here is my protec. with xt2000 limbs and 4.5 silver cam.5 spirals

custom red Advantage sight mount w/ black adjustment knobs
SA Super D scope with green fiber 4x
Custom Michael Allan candy apple red Stabilizer w/ suppressor
Platinum Premier Arrow rest
Easton ACE 400 arrows
Red/Black Johns custom strings/cables


----------



## bowfreak21 (Feb 25, 2009)

What happened to martin bows?..lol


----------



## knife2sharp (Jul 1, 2004)

*Here she be*

Here's my '09 Elite Z28 in AT color combo. I picked it up last Friday.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Here's mine:


----------



## Tsmiddy21790 (Jan 11, 2009)

09 S2 ready for some whackin and stackin


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Here is mine :thumbs_up


----------



## dmitchell28 (Aug 31, 2006)

blackhawk XP


----------



## kyarrowslinger (May 18, 2005)

*Bear Truth 2*

I love my toy


----------



## fstgstdsmpay (Mar 20, 2006)

Heres my 4 toys

04 Pro Elite









05 Ultra Elite









05 Ultra Elite









09 Alpha Max 32


----------



## hunt_xt (Jan 27, 2009)

Also have a Switchback XT!


----------



## choncho (Dec 14, 2008)

heres my pse chaos

View attachment 542215


View attachment 542216


View attachment 542217


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Bowtech Allegiance*

Here is my latest..08'Allegiance...she should put some venison on the table this fall....


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

Which One?


----------



## LoneHunter069 (Jul 14, 2007)

*heres one of my recurves*


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

2009 Limbsaver Speedzone.....she's in black and she's fast!


----------



## ETR (Jan 22, 2009)

*xf 6*



t_lowe_308 said:


> my hunting bow (broke 17 year old, not enough money for anything else lol)


same here man, but at least i got a good reason to be a broke 17 y.o hahaha


----------



## dytex (Aug 6, 2008)

here are mines。没有安装完毕就和配件一起晒晒


----------



## MOHALucan (Mar 20, 2008)

Here's my baby....details below :darkbeer:


----------



## Illyan (Feb 4, 2008)

My Pantera


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

anyone else got some


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

09 Elite GT500 and 08 Katera.


----------



## Aparsley88 (Jan 15, 2009)

heres mine see sig. for goodies:darkbeer:


----------



## fowl_natured (Jul 24, 2009)

*Here's my Terminal Velocity tuned Firecat*


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

*mine with new stab*


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

hansel said:


> Here is my SB XT


As soon as I saw your bow, I thought "Those are Tronjo grips" then I scrolled down and saw your signature :thumb:


----------



## nagster (Nov 29, 2007)




----------



## mathewsk (Mar 17, 2005)

*sure why not.....*

hopefully testing it out on some whitetails tuesday or wednsday.....


----------



## icedemon (Sep 10, 2009)

My first of hopefully many bows. 
09 Martin Saber


----------



## Wil (Aug 13, 2009)

my new captain in realtree hardwoods hd


----------



## Tsmiddy21790 (Jan 11, 2009)

my 09 GT500 and my 08.5 Z-28


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

*Scepter 4*

Here's my AT built Scepter 4.


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

My newest frankenbow build - I call it a SynerZy - 07 Synergy riser, 08 limbs with the layers showing with 09 pockets and Z cams.


----------



## cotox14 (Dec 9, 2009)

hoyt ultra tec don't know the year


----------



## Rev. Juan (Feb 22, 2006)

My Baby set up for 3-D!!


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

*heres my baby*

<a href="http://s1012.photobucket.com/albums/af246/road_kill/?action=view&current=bow001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1012.photobucket.com/albums/af246/road_kill/bow001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## road_kill (Feb 26, 2009)

lets try this again....


----------



## hunttillidie (Dec 1, 2009)

PhilFree said:


> Huntin Rig.
> 05 Hoyt Vtec. 28.5" 57#
> Sight: Viper Predator Micro
> Rest: Ripcord
> ...


haha nice. thats like my bow. ill get a pic up in a bit


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

ProTec



















ProElite


----------



## kruizenga1985 (Jan 2, 2007)

*here some more black for the thread*

only shot her a handfull of times and oh man its awsome 
best bow ive ever owned.










400 grn arrow 63# 28.5" draw 305 fps, 80 ft # ke


----------



## Bowtoons (Jan 4, 2008)

sbui said:


> Well, someone posted and wanted to see some bows. Doesn't matter what you have show us your setup.
> 
> May it be a hunting rig to a spot killer let see them, even the traditional guys show us your pride with your bow.
> 
> ...


Nice bow, but who cut the chair rail short?


----------



## turkey721 (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is my Parker Inferno


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Pearson Spoiler that is my first bow bought 3 years ago killed 5 deer with it.... The other one is my PSE Durango Lite... Just got it this year...


----------



## Gravely (Jun 3, 2007)

*Destroyer 350*

Destroyer 350


----------



## 1snapple (Jan 25, 2010)

SHOW OFFS!!!!!!!


----------



## ironmacemafia (Jul 26, 2009)

*My 07 Iron Mace by High Country Archery Speed Kills!!!!*


----------



## B0wHunterB0b (Jan 6, 2010)

Switchback XT


----------



## kevin9574 (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's my new to me target bow, a 2005 Bowtech Constitution 28" 55# Traded for and mostly rigged out through the classifieds here
















Sword Titan
G5 Expert II rest
Bow Rattler string suppressor
28" Ultimate by Insane Stability
Fat Sling by Chameleon Slingz 
scope cover by Angle's Archery Accessory's
Victory X-RingerHV's


----------



## NMC (May 21, 2006)

Here is my new Matrix finally all set up (looking at a new stabilizer shortly). Can't tell from the picture but it is a half and half.


----------



## BigRed1439 (Jun 9, 2010)

nice bows


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

Here's mine:


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

My pair of custom refinished Elite XLR's


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

*Rytera Alien Nemesis*​


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

*Limbsaver Speedzone​*


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Candy Apple Red AM35

















Maxxis 35 blue fushion


----------



## Takeum (Jul 22, 2005)

Mine 07 Elite Envy SS Ninja frankenbow...


----------



## ryan.u (May 3, 2008)

Mathews Reezen 6.5
Truglo Micro adjust 3 pin
Mathews DownForce arrow rest
Easton Lightspeed 340's
El Cheapo walmart stab
Tru-Fire releace

But im looking to rig this bow out for 3D so i am looking into getting a Sword centuron or trident sight. Also getting a new stab and wrist sling for it also.


----------



## TREESTANDSNYPER (Jan 17, 2003)

New Breed Nemesis, with a custom 2 tone finish done by Lee Martin. The bows finish is done in OD Green/Dark Earth cutouts. The grips are made by Create A Grip and are made out of water buffalo horn. Strings and cables are VaporTrail OD green and buckskin. I'm shooting an Axcel Armortech HD sight, Limbdriver rest, and a Posten Fat Max 10" stab with a Shrewd QD.


----------



## DXTFREAK (Sep 9, 2008)

Takeum said:


> Mine 07 Elite Envy SS Ninja frankenbow...


And the freak Lives ON!


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Les K (Apr 2, 2008)

1955 said:


>


Hey Ralph! Love the new Contender Elite! I bet it shoots sweet! 

The black out is nice.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

Les K said:


> Hey Ralph! Love the new Contender Elite! I bet it shoots sweet!
> 
> The black out is nice.


Thanks Les, but the Spirals will take some getting used to!


----------



## hard nock life (May 9, 2010)

:shade:


----------



## cadman59501 (Jun 6, 2010)

Its nothing fancy but shes my first of many to come.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

My new toy... picked up today.


----------



## Huff/MO (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Here is my 2010 Legend in Mossy Oak Winter Camo complements of Rahoffer.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

More of the custom legend!


----------



## Bow Captain (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey everyone im new and WHOOOOOO nice bows!!!!! I am working on my bow now and will get a pic of it in.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Bow Captain said:


> Hey everyone im new and WHOOOOOO nice bows!!!!! I am working on my bow now and will get a pic of it in.


Can't wait to see it.

Welcome to the site


----------



## PSEX-Force (Jun 26, 2011)

Here is my custom hoyt 38 pro 

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk


----------



## jwg1976 (Sep 28, 2004)

My current lineup - Pulse, XLR & E-500


----------



## Speedykills (Apr 16, 2010)

This is my firecat pro x.


----------



## sweeman262 (Feb 23, 2011)

Check out some of BMG Outdoors Bows on our Website http://www.bmgoutdoors.com/webisodes.html


----------



## youngguy (Aug 23, 2010)

Gonna bring this thread back up. There are some sweet looking rigs in here. The old Merlins and bowtech constitutions, lots of Martin's as well. Oh how times have changed.


----------



## AverageLarry (Dec 29, 2018)

My setup's a little different from most of the bows on here (I'm a target recurve shooter) but it's what I shoot and I love it


----------



## jeepw2 (Mar 15, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootnBlind (Sep 28, 2017)

Realm X, strings by Second2None Archery


----------



## deadturkey (Mar 19, 2016)

My bow near my bow.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

My bows were outdated when this thread was started...

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Outback with xt cam









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Switchback









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## hunter11 (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Lx with a switchback cam









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## leoncrandall74 (Apr 9, 2017)

Outback with a z7 cam









Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## MtnOak (Feb 7, 2016)

Hanging::bear grizzly 55#, 
Browning Nomad 1 50#
Browning Nomad 1 49#
On the bench::bowtech reign 7
Hoyt Nitrum 34
Elite impulse 34
Darton DS 3800
My kids Hoyt ignite


----------



## survivalistd (Jun 26, 2017)

Rx1 Verde









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Caden (Jun 14, 2018)

PSE Stinger Extreme 
Bee stinger premier front bar 27 inch
Bee stinger microhex side bar 8 inch
Easton superdrive 23
Trophy taker blade rest
Stan Perfex
Sure loc Iconx
Specialty archery scope
4x lens


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

Blacktail elite vl 64" 54#@28"


----------



## reelsnow (Sep 5, 2014)

2011 PSE Vendetta XS hha sight,smooth stability stabilizer.


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

tpoof said:


> Here's a pic of one of my self bows and some handmade arrows


Beauiful work


----------

